# Acer computer help...



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey guys,

My brother bought himself a computer. He's totally clueless when it comes to technologie. Within a week of having the computer, it "stopped working". Since then, a friend has reformatted for him. It is now my job to get the thing up and running; and I've only a slight clue when it comes to computers.

It is an Acer Aspire E360. The issue now is that not much of the hardware is being recognized...or at least that's how it seems. Neither CD nor DVD drive is listed under My Computer; instead, I see 4 removeable storage drives listed, even though there are none connected to the computer. Before I tackle that, I'd like to get internet working though, will make troubleshooting easier.

He tells me there is an internal wireless network adapter. How do I know if it is being recognized? Currently, the following noetwork connections are listed:

Network Bridge -- MAC Bridge enabled
1394 Connection -- Enabled and Bridged
Local Area Connection 2 -- Enabled and Bridged, Microsoft Loopback Adapter.

I have to assume that isn't right, as the computer is not catching any wireless internet (the router is working correctly; his Wii is able to connect). 

He doesn't have any install disks, or a partitioned space where system drivers could be. I opened the computer to see if I could see something that looked like a wireless network card, just to get the name, but I didn't see anything (but I don't really know what I'm looking for). At this point, I'd love to get an internet connection, that's my goal. Any suggestions?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Go into Device Manager. Look under both the CD/DVD drive and under the Network Adapters heading. What's there?


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

The cd and dvd drive are working now, so that's good. 

Under Network Adapters I have:

1394 Net Adapter
Microsoft Loopback
nVidia nForce Networking Controller

That last one (nVidia) is something I installed. The driver was listed on Acer's website under the E360 driver downloads. It got me excited, but it didn't get wireless working.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you sure that you have a wireless adapter? By any chance does the MB have an onboard wired network adapter only? Meaning there is a cable from the back of the case to the router?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ian80 said:


> but it didn't get wireless working.


Does it have a WiFi on/off pushbutton switch on the front edge?

EDIT: Nevermind. Thought you were talking about an Aspire Laptop. Got yours confused with our Aspire 3610 laptop.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Unfortunately, no switch.

Am I sure it has a wireless adapter? Like I said, he TELLS me it is WiFi, but he tends to be clueless. Here's the specs: http://www.ciao.co.uk/Acer_Aspire_E360_92B73__6477807. It says "wireless LAN supported". That's a little ambiguous, so I'm still in the dark.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Can anyone tell from the above link if the computer has wireless capabilities?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ian80 said:


> Can anyone tell from the above link if the computer has wireless capabilities?


Was it originally sold in the UK or another part of the world? The product descriptions on different web sites suggest the e360 that sold in the UK market had 802.11 WiFi capabilities but the same e360 that sold in the USA did not have any wireless built-in.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

It was sold in Canada. Let me get the complete serial, maybe that will help...ASE360-U-D4200


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ian80 said:


> ASE360-U-D4200


Looks like the only wireless on that particular model is for the keyboard and mouse.
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/p...6D9620A956B43E06FC6A4C815B5E47C01537D521#more


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh, man! You're right. Thanks so much. 

I was trusting my brother because, get this, he WORKS at the source (as assistant manager no less).


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

All I found about wireless lan is that it is supported, it doesnt say anywhre taht I could find that a wireless lan card is included.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ian80 said:


> he WORKS at the source (as assistant manager no less).


In that case maybe he can get an employee discount on one of these if he actually needs a wireless network interface for the computer:

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...line&category=WirelessNetwork&product=2513228


----------

